
Effect of swearing on strength and power performance [pdf] - bookofjoe
https://www.keele.ac.uk/media/keeleuniversity/facnatsci/schpsych/staffdocs/richardstephens/Stephens%20PSE%20Author%20Submission%20Nov17v2.pdf
======
bookofjoe
>WARNING: This paper contains language that some readers may find offensive

